# Shea Butter



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Are there any known issues that can occur by using too much shea butter in cp soap? Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope, I have made a 100% shea bar before, for a swap. Even though it is a soft butter, it makes a very hard bar of soap. A very expensive hard bar of soap  V


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

100% shea bar sounds wonderful! I'm just getting started and have been using it in varying amounts. I'm surprised to hear that it makes a harder bar. If I'm using it in a recipe with a large proportion of olive oil can I up the shea and reduce the coconut oil and still get a hard bar? The one issue I've had with my soap is that some bars are getting soft in the soap dish, even with good drainage. Some are fine. I'd like a harder bar without making it drying to the skin.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nicki, what's your superfat percentage and lye solution strength? What's your length of cure? These things also contribute to hardness. Also, what's your ratio of coconut to the other oils? I have yet to make a bar that is drying (unless I'm doing it on purpose, ie, clay) if I follow the characteristics of the WM recipe when I interchange fats/oils.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Nope, I have made a 100% shea bar before, for a swap. Even though it is a soft butter, it makes a very hard bar of soap. A very expensive hard bar of soap  V


Good to know! My biggest concern was the cure time. However it is hard after only 2 days since being cut.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Cindy, I definitely haven't had any that are drying to the skin yet. I've just had a few that wanted to get soft in the soap dish and was thinking maybe I needed to tweak something.


----------

